

Ask HN: Who are the optimists out there and how did you get that way?  - _nato_


======
user_235711
To me the fact that we exist at all is amazing in itself, and apparently
entails more advantage than our previous state of nonexistence. I would say
that the act of acknowledging this fact can serve - at least for some - as an
endless source of optimism.

